# should i make a oil list?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think there's a sticky on oil here under the technical forum IIRC


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I think there's a sticky on oil here under the technical forum IIRC


There is:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...scussion/32346-new-oil-list-cruze-diesel.html

It doesn't include either of the AMSOil products that many of us are using, though (5w-30 Low-SAPS European, 5w-40 Mid-SAPS European)


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok you can close this. I didn't see the newer list


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It may be appropriate to verify the current list and make additions as needed.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I've been a amsoil guy since 2007 and believe in it. I've used 0w30 since day one. 
I am wondering now if 5w40 is better for turbo charged cars? 
I am noticing the 0w30 being more darker when I check it time to time I am asumming that the turbo really uses the oil up.
Is 0w30 better or 5w40??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hood Star said:


> I've been a amsoil guy since 2007 and believe in it. I've used 0w30 since day one.
> I am wondering now if 5w40 is better for turbo charged cars?
> I am noticing the 0w30 being more darker when I check it time to time I am asumming that the turbo really uses the oil up.
> Is 0w30 better or 5w40??


The diesel recommendation 5W30, but the most important thing is that it's a low or mid SAPS oil. By the way you are in the diesel section


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Also, color of oil has little to do with anything.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Also, color of oil has little to do with anything.


Yes. 5 minutes after changing the oil in the diesel, it's black. Perfectly normal.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yes. 5 minutes after changing the oil in the diesel, it's black. Perfectly normal.


Even in a gasser I hear some people say I like A,B, or C oil better than D because it doesn't get dark on the dipstick as fast. Again nothing to do with how well the oil is protecting your engine, UOA has proven this fact over and over. An oil can look completely spent and just be getting started on it's service life.


----------

